# Turkey Hunting Question



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

Can you hunt turkeys from a tree stand. I checked through the book and there nothing that pertains to hunting from a tree stand. Is it legal? I have a great spot that would be great if could use a tree stand.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

It is illegal to hunt from a tree or raised platform with a firearm, except for firearm deer and bear hunters (pg 49 of Hunting & Trapping guide). I assume this to mean you could hunt for turkey from a treestand with a bow, but not with any kind of firearm. I'll check around for any more info, as well.

Regards,
Byron


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can hunt from a raised platform for turkey with a bow only. The only thing you can hunt with a firearm from a raised platform are deer and bear.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I would stay away from hunting turkeys with a bow out of a treestand. Most of their predators attack from above and they will bust you real quick unless you have a well camoflaged blind in the tree.


----------



## Varmint (Jan 13, 2001)

I too have often wondered about hunting turkeys from a tree. I have witnessed flocks working my area on the way to their roosts on many occasions. Out of curiousity I began to experiment with what I could get away with. At first I started out with a move of my hand or a subtle turn of my head. I got to a point where I could even "mock" draw on them without even a hint of them fleeing. Only when I coughed loudly or flagrently moved did they start moving away from my direction. Ladykiller says to stay away from hunting turkeys in a tree but I may give it a try. Obviously, taking one with a bow would be the ultimate.
Anyone else out there have any thoughts on this?????


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I too have a stand like that, as a matter of fact its my shotgun season deer stand, i have had a small flock of birds almost walk right underneath me without even knowing i was there ...thanks for asking this question ....now i know 
broncbuster2


----------



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

I had a bow stand that I was in Oct 1st and whole flock of turkeys under neath it. The did not see me and I even stood up. Granted I was about 25' in the air but it worked. The reason why the stand is so high is terrain. It has about 10' heigh rolling little hills. I have had dear walk 20yds away from me and had not seen them due to the hills. 
The real bummer of the deal was that I had drew a turkey lic. I could not shoot because it did not open until the 2nd. I never did end up filling that tag. I was just thinking that if I drew a tag, I might try hunting there.


----------



## Stinger (Jan 29, 2000)

Treestands for turkey hunting with a bow can be productive if it is hung in the correct location and well hidden. I have used them in during the spring hunt and have had opportunities to take jakes but passed them up. The downside is they don't afford you the option of moving around or setting up very fast. If you have been turkey hunting for very long at all you know that most of the time it pays to be mobile and stealthy. JMO.

Can't prove it by me though because I haven't taken one with a bow yet! Most guys that I know who have taken a bird with a bow have used portable ground blinds. 

I have had my chances and I must say that I have had more opportunity to take birds (jakes) when I was hunting on the ground. Even managed to miss a 10 inch tom at 15 yards while on the ground. Turkey fever got the best of me and I'll never forget the excitement of that hunt.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I shot at a deer while having at least 40 turkeys within 30 yards.
I think that it would be better to shoot a turkey from a tree(With a bow) thatn on the ground because the arrow might pin the bird down better and there would at least be more visibilty to see where it went after the shot.


----------

